# Persian Shield?



## fishmommy (Dec 23, 2006)

Has anyone grown this in the terrarium/viv?
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=persian+shield

I am wondering also if I can take cuttings any time if warm/humid conditions are maintained.

I picked up a potted specimen over the weekend at a conservatory and hope to try it as both a houseplant and in a tank.


----------



## jmoose (Jun 21, 2006)

They do very well as both a house plant and in a viv
I got mine from my friend who kept it as a house plant (low humidity) and it rooted easily from the cuttings.
They become large and leggy in my vivs so I nip them constantly
Surprisingly they color up very well under florescent light

Weird thing about this plant is (maybe just my case) some leaf grow to be large but some stay small. So it create kind of awkward shape in overall look of plant


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Mine actually stays very compact under T5's, but its a shrub so will require trimming either way. Loves the humidity and roots easily.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Mike, what is the little vining plant with round leafs in your tank? Very nice vivarium floor by the way.


----------



## fishmommy (Dec 23, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback!
I have admired this plant for a long time and was so happy to run into some for sale!


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

I think it's Peperomia rotundifolia but not sure. I can send a small cutting over if you want, it spreads fast.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Corpus Callosum said:


> I think it's Peperomia rotundifolia but not sure. I can send a small cutting over if you want, it spreads fast.


PM SENT


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Persian Shield is meant to get large as it is indeed a shrub to the true meaning of the word. Keeping it short and compact is not the best way to grow it and likely is why it's growing akwardly... give it a chance to grow to a foot or so and it will likely be happier. A combo of pinching new growth to encourage branching and taking cuttings to keep everything thick is the way to go.


----------



## Trystan (Dec 28, 2007)

just curious but what is that purple leaved plant in the bottom of Corpus' pic?

Thanx
Trystan


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Trystan,

That's the plant we're talking about (and the reason I posted the pic) - Persian Shield / Strobilanthes dyerianus.


----------



## Trystan (Dec 28, 2007)

icic Now don't I just feel retarded. lol. Still trying to learn this whole plant thing. It is a beautiful plant where did you get it from? Don't think that i would have enough room for it in my viv but as a house shrub it would be cool. 

Thanx again

Trystan

ps. still feel stupid but will get over it. lol


----------



## jmoose (Jun 21, 2006)

In my case I got it from my friend, but it can be easily find at your local nurseries. Not a difficult plant to find at all. 
I even saw it on a street of NYC last summer (well not exactly a street as it seems a part of coop building) They were about 5' tall and beautiful. But obviously they don't do well in cold weather in NYC and died around Oct.(?) Now a caretaker of the coop trimmed them at the ground level.
If you are from warm climate, it should do fine even outside of your house

Mike,
That's a nice viv. Is it a frog tank or a viv just for plants to grow ?


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Trystan, we all need to ask questions if we want to learn! If you can't find it locally you can also order Persian Shield online at Tropiflora. j - 40g w/2 frogs.


----------



## Trystan (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanx Corpus. You are right the only way to learn is to ask.


----------

